# Not Quite So Ugly Betty.........................



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Watch out chums here she comes....................................................Don't say I didnt warn you lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Stop it! you're making me broody for another kitten!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't do you a colourpoint anymore Bee, only ugly bicolours, tee hee


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That kitten is sooooooooooooooo ugly she has half a blue moustache and half a cream moustached, weirdo


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

See, I have too many colour points lol..

Ugly Betty is gorgeous.. I love Persians, they have the most adorable faces!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> That kitten is sooooooooooooooo ugly she has half a blue moustache and half a cream moustached, weirdo


erm who said that?!?!?!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I did, her breeder, but she is growing on me slightly


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww Chrissy! She is gorgeous, I love her little half moustache!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG I WANT HER...I WANT THAT KITTY...OOOOMMMGGGG.

her face is all pushed in and omg sooooo dammnnn cuteee...shes very different from the norm hehehe thats wat makes her all the more special, who ever sees her are gonna luv her and want her rite away big time.

i want her bad....my son is here and he wants her to lmao.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Eo, how much do I owe you for that, pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Thanks Eo, how much do I owe you for that, pmsl


Awwww lol u dont mean that 

ive just throt who she reminds me off...its E.T., specially the last pic.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Erm.............thing is she don't know how to phone home just yet, only how to suck nipple,


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Erm.............thing is she don't know how to phone home just yet, only how to suck nipple,


pmfsl...i wish her home was mine she was phoning


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh bless, you are a sweetie. C.x.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awwww bless her sweet heart - she will turn into a swan soon


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i hate to say this, but that is one ugly kitten lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Aah bless-C she is one beeaauuttiful girl-love her


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Theres no such thing as a ugly kitten!!look at her ickle sqidgy face,sooo cute bless her.she`s adorable


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

One point in her favour is that she is going to be ultra. The third piccie clearly indicates that the top of the nose leather is completely level with the bottom rim of the eye. Trying to find some more positives now


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

arrrrrr she`s a sweetie truly scrummy


----------

